# up to 20 percent of your day's calories are impulse buys



## Carol (Nov 22, 2007)

I read something on the plane today that I thought was interesting. I forget the university that did the study...but the findings, for me, were eye-opening. 

20-25 percent (500 Calories) of an American's recommended daily caloric intake is from an "impulse buy", often costing less than a dollar. 

The most dramatic examples are from the fast food chains: "supersizing" the value meal can add up tp 500 calories. Many "dollar menu" items quickly add hundreds of Calories. 2 apple pies for 99 cents adds a hefty 544 calories. 

The study added an interesting tip for calorie conscious diners:  when eating out, pay cash. Whether munching out at Mickey D's or enjoying a fancy evening out, diners that paid cash tended to order less foos than diners that bought their meals with a credit card. Many "impulse" dining purchases stem from having the extra buying power of plastic. 

Food for thought. Or is it thought for food? 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 22, 2007)

Not for me the last couple of weeks. I'm on my diet until I hit 200 so there with those impulse buys


----------



## Kacey (Nov 22, 2007)

I knew there was a reason I quit going to fast food restaurants... and not having time to go out to lunch has helped as well; since I've only got 45 minutes to go out, get food, come back, and eat, it's been a lot easier to bring my lunch, which has really cut down on the impulse buying (and therefore eating).


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 22, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I knew there was a reason I quit going to fast food restaurants... and not having time to go out to lunch has helped as well; since I've only got 45 minutes to go out, get food, come back, and eat, it's been a lot easier to bring my lunch, which has really cut down on the impulse buying (and therefore eating).



I wish I could quit fast foods but since I work at one... sigh. Losing battle... still the high caloric intake from that type of stuff doesn't affect me... at least not with the fat... cholesterol maybe but never fat. But my physical activites I think help knock that down considerably in that they're massive cardio work-outs which basically is gonna push, clear any of the nasty build ups I got... or maybe I'm just B.S.-ing my self and am going to drop dead of a cardiac arrest. :idunno: 

It's okay to indulge once in a while but if you work it off soon as you can then it won't have much of a chance settling in or at least it won't be on you long. Those of us who do regular MA training/work-outs should do well. Those who do the occasional training (i.e. once a week to twice a month) should find other activities to help. Turning off the friggin computer and tv/DVD player and getting outside and walking around the block a couple of times will find lots of benefits to that.
If you want a good work out... trust me, and Ceicei will back me up on this... caving is a total body work out for the three-four hours you're underground. It's also a good phobia buster... depending upon your phobias.


----------



## still learning (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello, Many of these fast food places also "all you can drink -soda fountains)

This always catches me for "MacDonlds" for sure...lots of DIET COKE REFILLS TOO!

and a Big n' Tasty burger" ......huM?

NOT an impulse here? ....Aloha  ( choice and cheap?)


----------



## Jai (Nov 22, 2007)

I've stopped going to fast food places as well. Of course working over nights helps this cause nothing is open. I bring just enough cash to get me through the night and leave my bank card at home. It seems to be helping, I've already dropped close to 10 pounds.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Nov 22, 2007)

Almost 4 weeks ago, I made a commitment to myself to get into shape.  I completely changed my diet...I am not "on a diet" but rather made a lifestyle change and changed my diet.  Lots of vegetables, whole wheat, and whole grains products.  No chips, no milk chocolate, no red meat, and no white bread.  We are a very busy, on the go family and eating fast food happens at least once every week...I order a salad.  Over the past 4 weeks I have lost 18 pounds...I refuse to regain any weight or inches lost, so no "impulse buys" here!


----------

